# Polygon Impression AX Tandem



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

Anyone seen one of these?
https://www.bikesonline.com/polygon-impression-ax-tandem-bike-with-disc-brakes

Aluminum frame and 27.5 is interesting. Front fork appears kind of thin/wimpy in the picture. And brake rotors appear smallish. But it's hard to tell - and the specs don't clarify. 32 hole rims - hmm. But for $699 I am not sure what else you would find out there not named Schwinn or Micargi.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

That's not a mountain bike.....it is a bike path cruiser.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

unikid28 said:


> Anyone seen one of these?
> https://www.bikesonline.com/polygon-impression-ax-tandem-bike-with-disc-brakes
> 
> Aluminum frame and 27.5 is interesting. Front fork appears kind of thin/wimpy in the picture. And brake rotors appear smallish. But it's hard to tell - and the specs don't clarify. 32 hole rims - hmm. But for $699 I am not sure what else you would find out there not named Schwinn or Micargi.


It's a rebadge of a Raleigh, I think. Either way, non-replaceable chainrings, underbraked, and cheap parts. If you actually tried to ride it off-road, you'l probably brake more parts than the tandem cost originally. I've tried for years to build a less expensive (sub $2,000) dirt-worthy tandem, and it can't be done. Even under $3k is difficult.


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

Yeah I inquired and got confirmation that the chain rings are riveted. And the brake rotors are only 160mm. So this is definitely more in line with Micargi or Schwinn offerings. Too bad. Was hoping this might be a viable gateway tandem for somebody just starting out to get a taste without having to sink $1000's up front.

So it appears that finding a used KHS, Cannondale, or Trek still remains the best option for somebody wanting to get a taste of fat tire tandeming before making the leap to something more formidable like a Fandango or Ventana, etc.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

It's the only mass produced tandem that'd fit me as captain that I've found. 570 top tube = small! Even if the parts are crap, if it'd fit a good set of gravel tires, it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

If it only comes with 160mm rotors then that leads me to believe they won't warranty the frame or fork for anything larger. Which is pointless since the first upgrade I would do is slap some bigger rotors on immediately. You might want to check with them if you are serious about this tandem.

That and the riveted cranks would make me take pause and consider other options. Also no details on the wheels so there might be some hidden gotchas with those as well.

I could probably live with the rest of the components for a while. And could swap things out over time.

But as MTB Tandems mentioned, if you start having to replace the main items just to make it usable / safe / etc. the costs begin adding up quickly.


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

Some Monday humor: "Tandem Mtn Bike 3 Gears" https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/d/burbank-tandem-mtn-bike-3-gears/6965322133.html


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

Wait I spoke too soon - I guess stokers don't need handlebars: https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/fullerton-tandem/6965376225.html


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I took one of the el-cheapo chicom road tandems and upgraded the components on it. i.e. cartridge BBs, new crankset, wheels, etc... I saved some money going that route but then again, I like to tinker with bikes. It is now a very rideable bike and the components will swap right over to a new frame that we're having custom built. 

Probably beating a dead horse a bit. This bike might be good for rail trails and some gravel, but certainly nothing technical.

As has been said, the cost of mountain tandem components adds up very quickly. When I detail to people what each piece of our tandem cost, they realize the special nature of the equipment.

Brakes are a place to not skimp. Right before our recent venture up to the rocky and dusty trails of B.C. I upgraded our tandem from 180mm rotors to 203mm. There was a definite difference in braking ability.


----------

